

Show HN: The Summer of Swift - jpsim
https://github.com/realm/summer-of-swift

======
orta
I'm definitely into this.

I've had a prototype of my [Mac GIFs
app]([https://github.com/orta/gifs](https://github.com/orta/gifs)) partially
written in Swift. Will be signing up for this.

~~~
timanglade
Loved the iOS 8 keyboard version of this GIF app you built at the CocoaPods
hackathon, but we’ll accept this too ;) Did you ever upload the iOS8 version
somewhere?

------
rdwallis
Summer of Swift, Summer of Code, Steam Summer Sale.

It's winter where I am.

Unless your event is local please don't use seasons to denote a timeframe.

~~~
rdwallis
Ok so this is my first post on hn to get so many downvotes. I'm sorry if this
annoyed you. To me the continued use of northern seasons for global events is
an actual problem. You're welcome to downvote me without giving reasons but
I'd love to hear a reply that defends the practice.

~~~
timanglade
Hi, co-organizer here. I definitely hear you on this. I actually ran something
called the “NOSQL Summer” a few years back and we ran into a similar question,
so we created a bunch of “NOSQL Winter” aliases to cover people in the
Southern hemisphere. We may do something like that for the SoS as well.

It’s hard to resist names with Summer in them, because it’s a handy trope with
lots of positive connotations. Summer (no matter which months of the year it
happens in) is a good time for passion projects and the like. Plus there is
the trend established by the “Google Summer of Code”, “Rails Girls Summer of
Code”, “Infinite Summer”, etc.

~~~
rdwallis
Thanks Tim, I know it wasn't malicious. The only reason I decided to make the
point was because it is a trend. And because I think to half the world it's an
invisible problem.

~~~
mikeash
Only about 10% of the human population lives in the southern hemisphere. That
doesn't necessarily justify it, but it's far from 50/50.

~~~
feelix
I am in the tropics on the equator and the concept of 4 seasons is meaningless
here.

At least when I was in New Zealand I could just inverse the seasons to see
what USA based companies and people were talking about when they referenced
their seasons. Now I have to do a mental calculation (which is hard to
remember, as as I said, you don't get seasons here at all) to work out time
frames when people are talking about stuff like this.

A decent chunk of the population of the planet (most of it, I think?) lives
around the equator

------
bsaul
anyone here knows if swift is used by apple for any of their apps ?

~~~
seivan
The WWDC app is supposedly done with Swift.

